# Chorizo Fajita Fattie



## 30" Jim (Jun 11, 2018)

This is my first attempt at a Fattie. It turned out great and I learned a lot along the way.

I started with 1# 93/7 hamburger and 1# Chorizo.
Browned and well drained 1/2# of the Chorizo and blended the other 1/2# into the hamburger.
Cut up some onion, yellow and orange bell peppers I had on hand.








Stuffing







Rolled out the meat mixture






Spread a layer of Taco Sauce on the meat followed by the Chorizo, Peppers, Onions and Cheddar Cheese


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2018)

That is looking real good so far!
And I like the fact that you didn't use the bacon weave, cause that second layer never gets done!
Looking forward to seeing how this one turns out!
Al


----------



## 30" Jim (Jun 11, 2018)

Sorry about the unfinished post.
I don't know what happened it just got posted while I was working on it


----------



## 30" Jim (Jun 11, 2018)

Found a recipe for Spanish Rice on the internet. Here it is simmering.






5 hours at 240 F in my MES to 170 F IT






First slices







And here it is!
I didn't take any shots of the Plating. We just put a couple of slices next to a pile of rice and sat down to eat.
Only thing I did wrong was to take the stuffing al the way to the edge. Stiffing was falling out at the bottom.


----------



## dcecil (Jun 11, 2018)

That looks delicious.  Did the taco flavor carry through the cook.


----------



## 30" Jim (Jun 11, 2018)

The predominant flavor that came thru was the Chorizo. I didn't use any extra seasoning figuring that the chorizo was going to cover it. Next time I will season the peppers and onions with a taco or fajita seasoning.


----------



## dcecil (Jun 11, 2018)

Cool, thanks for the info


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 11, 2018)

That's a great looking fatty. I like that combo.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## 30" Jim (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for the points!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 12, 2018)

30J, Great variation on a fatty,looks great and a like !


----------

